# Holy Ramshorns



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi, Just wondered if anyone has had this experience, I went to do my weekly water change in the shrimp/snail tank this morning, and found a couple of snails with holes in them. Is this normal with age?

The perameters are normal, fully cycled tank, I even have a nylon baggy of crushed oyster shells for extra calcium in there.

The pictures dont do the situation justice, but I was in a hurry.

















As you can see in the first picture the shrimp are shedding normally and have never had a problem. I currently have cherry's and crystal shrimps in there. 
Infact only deaths I've had from shrimp are the 2 crystals that climbed out.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I've never seen it, then again ramshorns feel the wrath of my squishing finger


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Yah I'm growing them out as treats for my loaches and assassin snails  but there's the odd one I like the colouring on so I'll keep it


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Add some calcium to the water


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Add some calcium to the water


x2 
Pitting and white patches mean the shells are being dissolved. There's not enough calcium and minerals for good shell growth.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Add some calcium to the water


x 3 to adding calcium to the water. I take a short cut and buy very nicely cleaned oyster shells from Fraser Aquarium and put them in my tank where they dissolve, suprisingly quickly actually...


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

josephl said:


> x 3 to adding calcium to the water. I take a short cut and buy very nicely cleaned oyster shells from Fraser Aquarium and put them in my tank where they dissolve, suprisingly quickly actually...


as I said in the first post,


Kanesska said:


> The perameters are normal, fully cycled tank, I even have a nylon baggy of crushed oyster shells for extra calcium in there.


the baggy has been in there almost as long as I've been running the tank. I have refilled it once a month, and just to be safe every week I have added a little more with the water change, so I know its not "used up"... and I haven't had any problems with the shrimp in the same tank.

I haven't seen any "scaly/chipping" on any shells in the tank, just noticed them get lighter in colour as they age. Their shells still look good though, well, with the exception of the hole in the middle...


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't really think oyster shells add enough calcium as it takes awhile for it to break down. What I use it reptical. Calcium powder meant for reptiles. I can't remember how much I put in but it makes the water really milky looking for a few hours.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

yikes! that's a huge ramshorn. thank goodness for assassin snails. saves me from using my fingertips for squishing ;P


----------

